# Churches in Dubai



## cayirylys

Are there any Christian churches in Dubai? Is Christianity accepted?


----------



## sgilli3

There are Christian churches here..and if you are based in the Marina, you wont be far from them.
They are in Jebel Ali ( not too far from Ibn Battuta Mall)

You can buy bibles/crosses etc here.

Christianity UAE United Arab Emirates


----------



## cayirylys

Thanks heaps Sgilli3... you have been most helpful


----------



## sgilli3

No problem at all. Just ask away !


----------



## Elphaba

There are also a couple of churches in Oud Metha for anyone who is far from Jebel Ali. Holy Trinity (Protestant) and St Mary's (Catholic).

-


----------



## heathermichelle02

Try Fellowship of the Emirates, they are an Interdenominational Fellowship of Believers in Christ. They are located in Al Barsha, behind Mall of the Emirates. They meet on Friday's at 10am. Here is their website: fellowshipoftheemirates.org.


----------



## MisterBill

heathermichelle02 said:


> Try Fellowship of the Emirates, they are an Interdenominational Fellowship of Believers in Christ. They are located in Al Barsha, behind Mall of the Emirates. They meet on Friday's at 10am. Here is their website: fellowshipoftheemirates.org.


 *************************************

*Fellowship of the Emirates* has moved to *Arjaan Rotana Hotel* conference center. It is in Dubai Media City on Al Sufouh Road. They meet on Fridays at 10:30am and there are classes for children, also at 10:30.

Website did not change.


----------



## juan morrison

heathermichelle02 said:


> Try Fellowship of the Emirates, they are an Interdenominational Fellowship of Believers in Christ. They are located in Al Barsha, behind Mall of the Emirates. They meet on Friday's at 10am. Here is their website: fellowshipoftheemirates.org.


Hi there Im new in town, Im usually working on Fridays. Do you guys meet in the week ?
Would be good to meet up for fellowship sometime.
Juan.


----------



## cami

i usually go to any of the churches in jebel ali. yes, you read it well: ANY  my parents chose the orthodox religion for me, my grandma took me to the temples, mosques, catholic churches (she actually liked those the most as they had benches ) in my home town, and i attended baptist, menonite, and evangelical praying houses too when i was a student, partly because i was curious to see the religious services, partly because my american friends at the time belonged to different faiths. i'd never faced religious discrimination before coming to the middle east (or any other kind of discrimination), so to me it's a mystery how people can say one church is better than others, apart from location. in any place where other people pray, you can talk to God, and He will listen. you could pray in the desert or out at sea, as many do, and He will still hear you.


----------



## jander13

> so to me it's a mystery how people can say one church is better than others, apart from location. in any place where other people pray, you can talk to God, and He will listen. you could pray in the desert or out at sea, as many do, and He will still hear you.


couldn't have said it better, sadly this is out of grasp for many individuals.


----------



## juan morrison

*Hay there.*



jander13 said:


> couldn't have said it better, sadly this is out of grasp for many individuals.


Im so glad God can hear us, in fact He hears us even before we have said anything. You are reading this now and hopefully can feel every part of your own body, If you are part of Him and He,s part of you, He can feel you and you can feel Him. Better is a comparison to something unbetter, Perfection is from God. I would love to give every day to God then I wouldn't compare fellowships and people. Imagine the greatest power living in the centre of you, thats where Jesus wants to be. 
Stay blessed guys.


----------



## Nightshadow

jander13 said:


> couldn't have said it better, sadly this is out of grasp for many individuals.


While I dont disagree with the above comment, a lot of people also want to feel the "community" feel and on top of that, some priests / fathers just plain suck... honestly. Their way of reading the sermon has a lot to do with which church you prefer. 

Again I dont disagree with the fact that you can talk to God anywhere... but when it comes to certain churches / masses, there are preferences.


----------



## pamela0810

I'm not the type to discuss religion in detail with people because I believe it is an extremely personal choice and relationship with God. However, this "Fellowship" service has got me intrigued. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------

